# 4/12 & 4/13 0-1 Cobia



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

We left Pensacola Pass and headed east. Both days we fished down almost to Navarre. Sat we had a boat 500 yards from us hook into a nice fish. We didnt see a single fish until we got down to Portifino. There were 3 guys in a flats boat casting on a fish so we positioned ourselves to the west of them in case they couldnt get it to eat. After giving them their space for 3+ casts we moved in to take care of business. I made a cast with a live eel just over and a little behind the fish. I started to reel in fast to recast and he turned and came for the eel but when I saw him turn I slowed my retrieve and he turned off. We had 3 or so casts at him but he wouldnt eat either. Never saw another fish on Sat or Sunday. Forecast was worse on Sunday but seas were pretty nice and we could see better on Sunday than Sat. Now back to work


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

We left out of Perdido Pass other than that the story is the same.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

"There were 3 guys in a flats boat casting on a fish so we positioned ourselves to the west of them in case they couldnt get it to eat. After giving them their space for 3+ casts we moved in to take care of business."

Well, wasn't that awful courteous of you. 
Congratulations, I'm going to take a wild guess and say the action you stated above is why your story ended the way it is written below! 

"Never saw another fish on Sat or Sunday". 

And so it begins....... LING WARS!!!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

JCW said:


> "There were 3 guys in a flats boat casting on a fish so we positioned ourselves to the west of them in case they couldnt get it to eat. After giving them their space for 3+ casts we moved in to take care of business."
> 
> Well, wasn't that awful courteous of you.
> Congratulations, I'm going to take a wild guess and say the action you stated above is why your story ended the way it is written below!
> ...


 Redacted. There is no way that anyone would actually admit to the OP. I would be embarrassed to behave that way much less tell the whole world about it.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> So you basically ruined someone's trip by being an asshole and you still did not catch the fish. Do you realize how difficult it is to spot a cobia from a flats boat with no tower? Maybe you should learn some etiquette and go find your own fish. Hopefully some large sport fisher runs your ass over when you are working a fish so you can see how it feels to be on the short end of the stick.


Couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Ya. Don't be that guy. If someone sees a fish or has one one leave them a lone. Can't catch shit these days without every boat within a mile charging at you.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

OUCH! Both barrels!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Plain and simple, if someone is working a fish leave them alone and find your own!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

better luck next time to the OP, I'll leave it at that!

Jimmy


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Knew that one would get some good comments. Those dudes had over 5 minutes to catch the fish that obviously wasn't eating. I bet you give people 5 first shots from the pier too! 

And yes we've been on the other end of that story too and had bigger boats move in on our fish immediately, I felt we gave ample time before making a cast. Was it a good decision, who knows but life goes on. Besides we are still new at Cobia fishing and learning the do's and dont's. 

As usual the forum is here to help.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

that fish would have had a sore head before i let someone else horn in on it. i would have beamed it in the head with a jig on my last cast! common sense and courtesy says you dont do that....this is why i hate cobia season....all common sense goes out the window.

if it was obviously not going to eat why did you spend time on it???? 

JEEEEZZZ....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The only time you should do what you did is if the boat calls you in after they have thrown everything they have at it....other than that FIND YOUR OWN FISH.....


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

There's a significant difference between fishing on a pier and fishing from a boat. My take on it is that a boat fisherman shouldn't have to worry about other boaters casting on the INDIVIDUAL fish (or small pod) that he has located. It's rude, unsportsmanlike and it invites a response in-kind, like running over your line if you were to hook up. You have the whole gulf to find your own fish, that dynamic being the previously-mentioned difference between pier fishing and boat fishing.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Hopefully those guys went and got a bigger fish using the karma that went their way...we def got ours by not seeing anymore for two days. Lessons learned.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Same thing for my son. The fish wouldn't eat anything..!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

But! The boat parade was certainly fun to watch from the beach:thumbsup:


----------

